# Sonata for violin and piano



## webjay (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi everybody,
I'm new to this forum.

There is one of my works.

PDF: http://www.prokhorprotasov.ru/_downloads/protasov-violinsonata.pdf
*1. Moderato patetico* - http://www.prokhorprotasov.ru/_downloads/violinsonata/sonata1mp3.mp3
*2. Adagio* - http://www.prokhorprotasov.ru/_downloads/violinsonata/sonata2mp3.mp3
*3. Allegro. Rondo in old style* - http://www.prokhorprotasov.ru/_downloads/violinsonata/sonata3mp3.mp3

P.S. Sorry for my English.


----------

